# Who brawled more while breaking up The beatles or CSNY



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Who brawled more while breaking up The beatles or CSNY


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Background if you didn't know the stories - hard to miss *

CSNY* 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crosby,_Stills,_Nash_&_Young

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-reveal-ve-split-FIFTY-years-bitter-feud.html

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ung-breakup/&usg=AOvVaw3n5e3q_SAMLiVyRpL20p3T
but then again
https://uproxx.com/music/crosby-stills-nash-and-young-reunion/








*The Beatles
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Break-up_of_the_Beatles


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Historically it's not even close. The Beatles broke up once. It was ugly. CSN&Y have broken up how many times? Every one was ugly. Plus, there is the added bonus points for the Buffalo Springfield break up, Nash leaving the Hollies, and the Byrds kicking Crosby out for giving his opinion of the JFK assassination on stage at Monterey Pop.

It would seem that disunion is strong with these guys.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Never been interested in CSNY, wasn’t aware they’d broken up, couldn’t care less!
As a Scouser in Liverpool in the ‘60s, I was proud of the Beatles and have some of their albums but was never a big fan. They’d done their best work by the time they split up. The only time I cried for any musician was when lovely George Harrison died.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Didn't know they hated eachother that much. One of my fav hippy albums.
This song seems appropriate for the thread. Gerry Garcia on slide.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There's a difference with the two examples here. The Beatles were friends who were together for about seven years before their esprit de corps was eroded by a combination of reasons. In comparison CSNY were a fragile collective right from the off with all the ego clashes and personality differences to match.


----------

